

The Logistic Map, Chaos and Bifurcation Diagrams - ced
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logistic_map

======
ced
One can draw a bifurcation diagram with nothing but a pencil and a pocket
calculator, trying different values of r and finding the fixed points /
orbits. I think it's the coolest thing one can do with high school
arithmetics.

